# grapevine



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was wondering if grapevine is suitable for aquariums?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes.
Some speciality places sell awesome looking huge pieces sandblasted.
Soak good, they may need a little help keeoping them down initially, but after a few weeks/months, they get water logged.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The thing about grapervine wood is under heavy moisture, high humitity and underwater, it tends to develop mold rather easily. This is why Black Jungle one of the largest suppiers of products for vivariums and terrariums states on their WEB site it should only be used in terrariums. It is a very difficult wood to keep from floating. Tom says a few MONTHS to water log... a few months to me is too long, but I think you would be lucky to get it to water log within that time without it rotting or getting fungus. It is also often treated with pesticides. It is an agricultural crop after all.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> The thing about grapervine wood is under heavy moisture, high humitity and underwater, it tends to develop mold rather easily. This is why Black Jungle one of the largest suppiers of products for vivariums and terrariums states on their WEB site it should only be used in terrariums. It is a very difficult wood to keep from floating. Tom says a few MONTHS to water log... a few months to me is too long, but I think you would be lucky to get it to water log within that time without it rotting or getting fungus. It is also often treated with pesticides. It is an agricultural crop after all.


High humidity underwater? Are you sure? I've not had any mold issues. Pesticide residue is seldom an issue, think about what we eat and drink, grapes...........the residue from such pesticides is long broken down before we ever get the wood by bacteria and oxidation.

Which is a good thing.............and I work for the CA dept of Agriculture after and test things like herbicide 1/2 lifes in water, I might know a thing or two.

Spreading fear, uncertainly and doubt, why not try it, rather than reading something off a web site.

Then you'll know.

There are several grades of grape wood also. I get the nice cool stuff personally as I live close to the Wine producing area and know and deal with a few grape growers in the state of CA(they often get aquatic weeds in their ponds).

See for more exmaples:

http://www.exoticwooddreams.com/catalog20/exoticpets.html

I've seen the larger pieces, they are very dense and have a great deal of character.I have several smaller pieces, I'm happy with it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I am not trying to debate you Tom, I am only going by the information that is out there. And unless it is organically grown, farmers use all sorts of pesticides. Wineries aren't any different. They often spray the trunks to get rid of beetles. That link sells them for bird cages. Do you see anyone selling it as aquarium driftwood, anywhere? If it works for you, cool. It is neat looking wood.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Pesticide residues would also effect very expensive parrots that these items are generally sold for. The birds would get the residue at the highest concentration as well.

Give that risk is much greater than aquatic plants/fish etc, due large part from dilution, and pre soaking that most folks do, this is hardly a significant issue.

As I said, I work directly with pesticides for the State of CA in water. The left over trace residue is long gone and decomposed in the wood before we ever get it that are used on grapes. Folks eat grapes, this is a good thing this occurs, simply because they spray, does not mean it gets incorporated into the wood, most are washed off from the surface, generally where the pest in question would enter.
Sand blasted wood deep under the surface is hardly an issue.

Copper would be the worse since it does not decompose but it's rarely used and also a plant nutrient at the levels used. One of our Hydrilla treatment sites is on a winery's canal FYI.

Just becuase a pesticide is used, does not mean it is there in the active form forever. That is why we can use them, they are designed to decomposed fairly rapidly, easpecially for agricultural food crops for human consumption and with water use/drinking etc.

You can check the Dept of Pesticide Regulation's web site for more on CA's regulations(which are the most strict in the USA) for residue 1/2 lifes and toxicity.

Folks put bleach on their wood without a second thought all the time(A good general biocide), I've never heard of any pesticide residue since keeping driftwood, although many suggest FearUncertainlyDoubt all the time without seeing if there is any support for such claims.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## hazardmoss (Jul 31, 2010)

if there is some kind of grapevine in our tank , it'be very interesting. just imagine your tank with some vines on its wall.. how intersting ! even we can see their root


----------



## Harry Short (11 mo ago)

plantbrain said:


> Pesticide residues would also effect very expensive parrots that these items are generally sold for. The birds would get the residue at the highest concentration as well.
> 
> Give that risk is much greater than aquatic plants/fish etc, due large part from dilution, and pre soaking that most folks do, this is hardly a significant issue.
> 
> ...


Tom, have you any data regarding grapevine effecting pH?


----------

